# FrightIdeas Director with Holiday Coro Controller



## Jpstevens40 (Nov 5, 2020)

Has anyone successfully used or know if the FightIdeas Director Software can run LED lights using the Holiday Coro RGB Controllers?

I am using Director with BooBox Flex and thinking of upgrading lighting to this "dumb" controller from Holiday Coro. I know you can run LEDs from the BooBox but it has a 5amp max output, which limits the number of LED lights I can run (currently LED floors are 1 amp each, so I can only use 5 of the 8 channels).

I appreciate any guidance.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

Jpstevens40 said:


> Has anyone successfully used or know if the FightIdeas Director Software can run LED lights using the Holiday Coro RGB Controllers?
> 
> I am using Director with BooBox Flex and thinking of upgrading lighting to this "dumb" controller from Holiday Coro. I know you can run LEDs from the BooBox but it has a 5amp max output, which limits the number of LED lights I can run (currently LED floors are 1 amp each, so I can only use 5 of the 8 channels).
> 
> I appreciate any guidance.


I have both but have not tried to run the Coro off of Director. I run my Coro with xLights64 downloaded to a mini SD card.

Also, the BooBox Flex can run other controllers in turn so you could just add them. I have the Flex Max and it runs multiple other controllers, ServoDMX, PicoBoo's, other BooBox's.


----------

